# Another laptimer question



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I know there are tons of threads on this but I can't find this in them.
My computer is newer and does not have a parrellel port, it does have a 9 pin serial port. I have Lap Timer 2000 installed and I cannot trigger it at all not even if I touch the wire manually. I am using reed switches and have tested the wiring all the way back to the computer, my ohm meter show the reeds closing when a cars passes over them. I finally got feed up and wired up all 9 pins and started touching wires to see if anything would trigger the software and nothing, not one lap counted. I even used the test feature still no closed circuits, what gives. Any help is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wish I had an answer for you.... I would say drop Greg a line, he has always been helpful in the past with getting his stuff to work.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

I encountered the same problem. I also looked at different threads to find an answer. I found out that using an old old 486 computer was how most people were successful with Laptimer 2000.

Now it works like a champ.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I was reading a thread on another site and they mentioned configuring the port address, I'm not sure how to do that or even if I need to? Are there drivers that need to be installed, I'm clueless when it come to this.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I feel your pain.Been there with LapTimer 2000.At least i was able to get the program up & running.My issue is the whole setup just will not count EVERY lap.I am also running a newer laptop.I used GB's sensor wiring harness with reed switches plugged into a USB to Joystick adapter that in turn is plugged into a USB port on the laptop.From what many people say you will be better off with an old Windows 95 machine using either the Joystick,Parallel or printer port.I am on the hunt for an old desktop computer.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Heres a link to a thread that discusses LT 2000 issues.Its 14 pages worth of some interesting material.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=208774&highlight=LapTimer+2000


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

RiderZ said:


> I feel your pain.Been there with LapTimer 2000.At least i was able to get the program up & running.My issue is the whole setup just will not count EVERY lap.I am also running a newer laptop.I used GB's sensor wiring harness with reed switches plugged into a USB to Joystick adapter that in turn is plugged into a USB port on the laptop.From what many people say you will be better off with an old Windows 95 machine using either the Joystick,Parallel or printer port.I am on the hunt for an old desktop computer.


I've all but given up on LT2000. I couldn't get it to work consistently, I tried for several hours and it kept randomly counting by twos or giving me .213 sec lap times all I did was download UR3.0 and set up the lanes and we have been racing ever since. What worked is UR3.0 on an older computer hooked through the parallel port, (same computer & port I was using with LT2000) we ran hundreds of laps tonight and I don't think it missed a single one. :woohoo: Since I have it working I'm going to experiment with some PCI cards I have in the other computer, one with a joystick port and one with a parallel port. I still want to use it so we can hook up two monitors and either put the timing on both or watch TV (speed channel of course) or movies on one.


----------

